# Opensuse als Virtueller PC



## Bismark (26. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich weiss nicht, ob dies der richtige Forum"bereich" ist.

Ich hab mit den neuesten VitualBox runter geladen und installiert, weil ich mir einen "virtuellen PC" von OpenSuse erstellen wollte. 
Hab auf der Seite von Vitualbox gesehen, das man .rtm Dateien von Linux Distributionen runter laden kann und diese ins VirtuellenBox enbinden und so einen Virtuellen PC erstellen kann. Hab versucht diesen in den Virtual Box einzubinden, konnte jedoch nicht rausfinden wie. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Bzw. wie bindet man diesen, in den VirtualBox ein?

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.:-(

Lg Bismark


----------



## deepthroat (27. Oktober 2010)

Hi.





Bismark hat gesagt.:


> Hab auf der Seite von Vitualbox gesehen, das man .rtm Dateien von Linux Distributionen runter laden kann


Wo genau hast du das gesehen? Ich finde keine Download-Möglichkeit dafür... 

Oder meinst du auf http://virtualboxes.org/ ?

Gruß


----------



## Bismark (27. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ist auf folgender Seite:
http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads

Lg


----------



## deepthroat (28. Oktober 2010)

Bismark hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> ist auf folgender Seite:
> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads


Aha, du meintest also RPM (Redhat Package Manager) statt "rtm".

Was man dort runterladen kann, sind keine Distributionen, sondern Pakete von VirtualBox selbst um VirtualBox für ein bestimmtes Betriebssystem zu installieren:

```
sudo rpm -i VirtualBox-3.2-3.2.10_66523_openSUSE110-1.i586.rpm
```

Fertige Images von verschiedenen Betriebssystem findest du z.B. auf http://virtualboxes.org

Gruß


----------



## Bismark (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
Entschuldigung :-( hatte es falsch in Erinnerung.
die Sache war bzw. ist halt, dass ich mit der .iso OpenSuse installiert hatte, aber "nichts zu sehen" ist. Man sieht halt nur vom Desktop den Hintergrund, aber nicht die Ordner auf dem Desktop und die Startleiste (wenn man diese so nennt). Wenn man den Fenster auf Vollbild einstellt, seiht man dennoch den teil vom Bildschirm, den man beim minimierten Fenster vom VirtualBox sieht.

danke für die Hilfe 

Lg Bismark


----------

